# Peter and the Starcatchers



## Domenic (Nov 2, 2006)

Originally, I picked it up and bought it in Disney World when I went for vacation because the cover art was appealing, and consisted of pirates and a flying person.

I didn't even read the back cover, and just bought it. I needed reading material.

Anyhow, the book greatly altered my aspect on reading/writing and gave me a whole load of information.

This is a very fun, well descripted, character develeoped, told, book. 
(a prequel to Peter Pan)

There's also Peter and the Shadowthieves which I just recently finished.
I didn't explain a few things I thought it would, but was nonetheless awesome.

Reply.


----------

